# Kingscliff Reef wednesday morning 7/6/06



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Andrew (fishmatics) with 3 sizable Mac Tuna & a nice yellow fin tuna he caught this morning , he also got SMOKED!!!! well done Andrew. cheers Fishbrain


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

Fantastic haul. Best be upgrading soon to get into that action.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Andrew, a nice result


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, OK, OK.... where? how? with what???

ps, great fish!

what was the 'one that got away"?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice catch Andrew, what ya catch em on?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: :roll: Oh Honeybunch do you think we should move :twisted: :x to Kingscliff You blokes up there really get to rub it in.
Well just you wait :evil: Im gonna catch a chemically induced Bream from Sydney Harbour and yeh you guessed it Im gonna put a picture on this bloody forum and ya know what  
.
.
.
.
.
well I'll think of something 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Top fishing guys!!

Yakabe.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

well done guys....... looks like i better get the "queen" out and get a big salmon :lol: to try and match it with you guys.


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Greetings

All fish caught on Halco's: Laser pro 120 and Sorcerer 125, colours: H68, R15 (personal Favorite), a yellow fin colour that is not listed on the Halco website and I don't think it is sold in Australia - attached picture.

The one that got away was probably a yellow fin, as I had a "double up", when I landed the one yellow fin tuna - must have been a school of yellow fin. I always cast my lures out before trolling and this time I did not check my rod and reel were facing the lure. My line (15kg Berkley Big Game) was hooked around reel and actually cut into the casing of my shimano 20/40 before snapping off.

Regards

PS if anybody reads this from Halco feel free to send replacement lures as I lost one to a gannet (yellow fin colour) and it was my deep diver in h68 that got smoked.

PSS any body from shimano - feel free to send new casing, better still a whole new reel.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Its about time you got a job Andrew. You've only been here 2 minutes and already your outfishing me. *Not happy Jan :wink: .

Very well done mate, I hope to get out there with you soon.*


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top effort Andrew


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice haul Andy,
You guys picked a good day, it would have been great conditions with bugger all wind. To get to the Reef is a Beach launch or is it a River launch with a Bar crossing???? How far a paddle is it out to the Reef, is it of the same sort of distance as Palmy??? Cheers.
Jebster.


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Jebster

The launch is from the slipway in the river - ideal to launch with outgoing tide and come with incoming tide. I have only fished KC twice so take what I say with caution. Once you are passed the bar it is fairly scary stuff as there are a couple of reefs where jacks up out of nowhere. You have to paddle between the inside(right hand side) and outside reefs (left hand side - be aware there are 2 outside reefs). You would be able to do a beach launch but that would just add to the paddle. There are other forum members who can give you more detail - I would definitely not recommend fishing KC blind and should only be challenged with somebody with experience to show you the way. I was lucky that I had Couta1 to guide me between some BIG surf.

Good Luck

Regards

PS Hey Shoey surely your pool is finished now?


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good fish andrew.i also got smoked last week as well.try and fish k.cliff on a 2.5m swell and 20knot offshore.when you pull down your pants they have somehow managed to change to a brown colour!!!!.....also when you going to get a job,so you dont fish to much!!!!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Andrew
It can be a very rewarding fishing spot
l find KC a lot easier than the Palm Beach surf launch the river mouth is protected by the reef on the southern side and the waves are not as big.

l have taken both my brothers out to the reefs with out any problems,

l gave them about 1 hr practice in the surf the day before on my spare yak to give them a bit of confidence in case they got tipped out, but the only one to get tipped out was me when my brother Roger caught a wave and ran over top of me.He had a good :lol: :lol: at me trying to get back my yak.

My first time fishing KC was with Steven and Trevor, it was in the dark and the waves were surging up over the reef in a wall of white water,it scared the crap out of me, and was having trouble keeping up with them and didn't have have a clue where l was going.

It's an AWESOME place

If it's your first time to KC l would agree with Andrew that it is a good idear to tag along with some of the boys. you would be more than welcome


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Almost finished now, but I have relatives visiting from down south for the next few weeks so all my fishing will be out of boats. Its going to be good to go fishing again at least, probably wont get out in the kayak untill they leave.


----------

